# searching for an Album



## warcolour (Aug 26, 2011)

Good Evening to @all

some time ago I had find an chamber music Album; and till now I had searched and searched for it; but somehow it is impossible for me to finde it ((

the Album was if I can remember right; some sort of acient romen chamber music;

the Name is my biggstes problem; I couldn't keep it in mind; it was something like; viva la devina or divina or viva divina. There was an inet site were it was possible to hear all songs online via stream.

it would be fantastic if you could help

greetings


----------



## warcolour (Aug 26, 2011)

Hallo @all

I have finally found what I was searching for  anyway thanks for your time 

Mediva; is ther name and the cd title; viva Mediva ))) *yuuhuuu*


----------

